# Pics of a Poodle in a Lion Trim?



## Olie

When I was looking for the lamb and others I downloaded a couple - NOT my pictures but ones on the web.


----------



## roxy25

Olie said:


> When I was looking for the lamb and others I downloaded a couple - NOT my pictures but ones on the web.
> View attachment 6324
> View attachment 6325


Here is a lion clip 










basically it would be like a poodle in CC without the rosettes


----------



## Olie

Oh gosh -long day at the office, I thought it said LAMB - Oh well, another cut for you.


----------



## roxy25

You can also get super realistic like this hahaha




















You can make the mane shorter of course they consider this CC still its optional to have rosettes


----------



## Harley_chik

LOL, Roxy I just love the pic of the mixed breed "Lion." He is so cute! 

On another note, I need to get my behind in gear and post Bailey in his Lion trim.


----------



## flyingduster

Just a note that the lion trim (aka the continental; aka the 'show dog' clip, with or without the hip rosettes and big hair) isn't nearly as easy to do as it looks!!!


----------



## KalaMama

flyingduster said:


> Just a note that the lion trim (aka the continental; aka the 'show dog' clip, with or without the hip rosettes and big hair) isn't nearly as easy to do as it looks!!!


Oh don't tell me that, I have already started. lol. It doesn't look easy to me anyway because I am no artist and it seems grooming is somewhat of an art. I am about half way through but I am so slow that I am going to have to finish tomorrow. Poor Kala has been standing for a long time. She is being such a good girl though. I will post pics of the finished product.


----------



## WonderPup

KalaMama said:


> Oh don't tell me that, I have already started. lol. It doesn't look easy to me anyway because I am no artist and it seems grooming is somewhat of an art. I am about half way through but I am so slow that I am going to have to finish tomorrow. Poor Kala has been standing for a long time. She is being such a good girl though. I will post pics of the finished product.


I can't wait to see the finished product. 

In reference to the pattern itself (not the scissoring) Without the rosettes to worry about getting right I personally find this clip pretty easy but it was the very first "real" poodle clip I ever did. I've never had trouble with it. So long as you get the line straight that is and place the bracelets. Sometimes getting started is the scariest part once you do though it's done and you're home free. 
The pattern isn't complex really at all. Then again it's fair to say we all have our strenghts and weaknesses I suppose so something you find really simple might through me for a loop. 

Looking at all the somewhat recent groom pictures makes me want to go my girls in something new, I'm getting the "the itch" I suppose lol. They both look so plain to me right now with their short hair.


----------



## ColoradoGram

*Let dog be dog*

These poor dogs. Respect the breed!


----------



## Red lippy mel

What do you mean ColoradoGram?


----------



## Viking Queen

This is a VERY OLD thread from 2010....you probably won't get responses fro the original posters.

Viking Queen


----------



## Verve

I had forgotten about the phenomenon of ancient threads that get mysteriously revived!


----------



## Mysticrealm

ColoradoGram said:


> These poor dogs. Respect the breed!


Haha. Wut?


----------



## Mysticrealm

Verve said:


> I had forgotten about the phenomenon of ancient threads that get mysteriously revived!


I think it's generally from people either using the search function or clicking on the 'similar threads' links down at the bottom which are often years old.


----------



## Verve

Mysticrealm said:


> Haha. Wut?


And how did this person make this their very first post, without an intro post?


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

Yes... I just joined a few weeks ago and had to make an intro post. I love that idea because it seems to help in cases like this with all the trolls out there.


----------

